# Whats in water conditioners that kills BBA?



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

Just wanted to know the chemistry/physiology behind the fact that you can kill BBA by pipetting water conditioners like Tetra Aquasafe and Sera Aquatan directly on them?

Just like when you do the same with H2O2 (peroxide) they turn red, then gray, then white and then fall off..

A couple of photos scandinavian sites:
http://www.akvarieplanter.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=167
http://www.plantswap.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1901


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I had not heard of that before. I'd be curious to know. What exactly is in the conditioners?


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

I dont read french yo


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

Seriously though, this sounds like an interesting experiment. I have a piece of wood that I would like to try treating... All I have is Prime though.


----------

